# New Knife Questions



## doron (May 12, 2003)

Hi, I am new here so hi all. I decided after a lot of reading and most important feeling to buy a Wusthof 8" wide chef knife and a 2 3/4 Bird's Beak paring knife both from the classic series. My first question is is that a good choice, not only the company, I know they are good from all the reading, but also by the kind of knife I choose. I went with the wide knife although I do not have a big palm but it felt better in my hand. My second question is about a dealer, I search the web and all kind of auction sites and the best TOTAL price I found is in http://www.knivesandtools.com/en/ . Did anyone deal with them, can I trust them? And for last, where can I find a starter list for a newbie for cooking tools, I mean the necessity ones.
I really appreciate all the help.
Thanks.
:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't know you location, but if you're in the US, you'll probable spend a lot on international shipping from your chosen site.

Try the www.knifecenter.com. Their price is very close and the shipping will be less. I didn't see the "wide" type knife there though, just the standard one. I also didnt' dig too deeply so I may have missed it.

Personally, I have become disappointed in full bolster knives. The bolster doesn't wear down at the rate the blade does as you sharpen it so you get a gap in the cut as the blade wears.

Phil


----------



## doron (May 12, 2003)

Thank you Phil for the reply. Actually the shipping charged by the site I mentioned is not high. And the total price of both knifes (cost+shipping) are the lower ones I found on the web. I searched the site you linked me and I could not find the wide one either but even with the regular one it is more expensive.
Thank you for you time and knowledge.
:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Most Chefs in my community use a Knife Service called NELLA, they use nice Victorinox blades and custom handles, they come and change your set every two weeks. All for around 12.00. I keep my Henkies under lock and key and they only come out in case of emergency.... ;-)


Hogan


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey Hogan , I agree with the Forschner knife . I do not however believe in the sharpening service . I sharpen all my knives myself and I try to teach my cooks the same . You can tell a lot about a cook by the tools he uses and the way he or she treats them . 
Keep cooking , Doug................


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Problem with that is, most help now a days do not give a rats ***. I myself sharpen my Hekies myself, NO ONE is allowed to touch them period, especially the old italian guy who goes up our street with the bell ringing off his sharpening wagon! Man that guy kills peoples lawnmower blades, knives and anything else he touches.


----------

